# Some tips please :)



## Fox17 (Apr 26, 2007)

hi, i am looking for some pointers about how to catch snook and reds in the surf. i have been fishinf the surf for a few years (not very often but once a month or so). i have never caught a red or snook though. i live near cocoa beach and playlinda (sp?) beach (its on the central east coast for those not familiar with the area). i am wondering if there are certain times of the year, certain places, certain baits, anything like that. if you could, please give me some tips. thanks alot.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*First tip*

is too look up everything you can on "Snook fishing" here in the forum......We have alot. I fish "Cocoa" also mostly the "Cape" (Inlet) and "Jettypark". During the summer the "Snooks" are in the inlets/beaches...since you ask about beaches. I will start with gear, any good reel that holds 200yds or more, a rod in the med/heavy, Mono or braid (braid would be my choice, stronger and more line on your reel) again this will change if you want to throw Lures or livebait...(7ft rod will work fine) flourcarbon leader (50lb test) I would tie line to line and forget anything else...Almost any livebait will work, circle hooks...size will depend on the bait....Freeline the livebait, because you wont need any weights to cast...Snooks will hang out in the "trough" (area between the first sandbar and the beach) Yes almost right at your feet Thats why you will have to stay away from the waterline Cast diagonally or cast paralled to the "Trough" so they won't see you....Trust me they are that close!!! You might even see them....(a dark shadow) If you see a school of baitfish, try to throw your bait right in the middle of them...The snook shouldnt be too far behind them...sometime you will see the school of fish split up "Cast right there" cause a Snook is there.....Best time to fish for them...."Sunrise and Sunset" Magic hours...if the tide is rising even better....But with Snooks, you never know...I have caught them in the middle of the day, on a dead ugly shrimp........fishing for them in the inlets, is another story...hopefully this will start you out right......:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

We don't have any snook up here in NE Florida, but the fall is the best time for reds. If I had to pick one month, it'd be October. Use a large mullet head or small whiting head on a fish finder rig.


----------



## Fox17 (Apr 26, 2007)

thankyou very much. that helps alot. 

jettypark28, what do you mean by "I would tie line to line and forget anything else"? just line to line with a hook? 

so basically a 7' rod with just a hook and bait will work? i do use braid btw. 

also, how far out is the first sand bar at cocoa beach? i never see one there. i usually fish playlinda beach and their shore drops like 5 feet instantly then about 5-10 yds out there is a sand bar. your saying i would throw to the deep part between right?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Fox17 said:


> thankyou very much. that helps alot.
> 
> jettypark28, what do you mean by "I would tie line to line and forget anything else"? just line to line with a hook?
> 
> ...


Yes,That would be the first trough.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Line to*

line...means no swivels. Your main line tie to your leader, with a "Knot" of your choice. I use the Uni-knot for almost everything...fast and easy to tie, and really strong....Now the thing about using "Braid" and casting alot. (Your finger might not take the puinshment after awhile) (1)You can wear a glove or put tape on your finger (2) you can add a "Shock leader" (3) or you can just add regular Mono line on top of the braid, they call this "Topshot"....Whatever you choice now use a "Uni-knot" to tie straight to your "Flou leader"....My honest Opinion is i don't like to many "Knots" in my line, so if i am casting livebait/lures.....I like to use a long "flou leader" that way i only have one knot...(but thats just me) And i also use Topshot,shockleaders but only at certain times....I would also do a search (Here in the forum) for a thread on how to read the "Beaches" it will teach you alot about a beach....I tell you our "Search button" is the greatest thing on this site...we have so much great infor, from alot of great fisherman/lady...I am always reading and trying new things....:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Fox17 (Apr 26, 2007)

i did do a search and read through some of the arcticles for a while, but i didnt find anything extremely useful. i didnt get through that many cause i had stuff to do. ill look some more if i get a chance. 

thankyou all for helping me. especially the help from jp28 for taking the time to explain all that.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> We don't have any snook up here in NE Florida, but the fall is the best time for reds. If I had to pick one month, it'd be October. Use a large mullet head or small whiting head on a fish finder rig.


 Yes we do have Snook in N.E. Fla. but they are found in the creeks not on the beach like south Fla. and not near the size. Have found the best baits are a small live bait or a giant live shrimp.:fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

seajay said:


> Yes we do have Snook in N.E. Fla. but they are found in the creeks not on the beach like south Fla. and not near the size. Have found the best baits are a small live bait or a giant live shrimp.:fishing:


We've only got one creek here that I can get to without a boat, and I haven't found any yet, but I'll keep looking. Thanks for the tip. Actually catch a baby Tarpon there now and then, but never seen any snook yet.


----------



## Fox17 (Apr 26, 2007)

does anyone ever catch trout or tarpon on the beach?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, we catch trout on the beach. We have hooked Tarpon on the beach, but never landed one. We don't fish for Tarpon so hooking them was by accident.

Tarpon are in close chasing the mullet schools in the fall. Doesn't happen very often that we hook one, but fun to watch them jump a few times before they get off.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The Palm Valley area of the ICW is a good "baby" snook area.

The Backside of Vilano inlet (Porpoise Point) and the Vilano pier are great spots for land based Tarpon action..Some 100lb class fish in there every year.


----------

